# Greetings! !



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey all, i am a first time boat owner and i luck out... got 27' catalina! Just beautiful. I am in bc Canada and look forward to learning from the experience ..."pooled" here? Haha all tips and pointers are very welcomed by me. Currently doing some minor repairs (electrical, wood finishing, interior and learning about batteries


----------



## FirstCandC (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome to Sailnet- what an awesome first boat! Does it have an outboard? Some of the most knowledgeable sailors in the world post here, and you will learn a lot from them.
Also, have you seen the Catalina 27 Owners Site?
International Catalina 27/270 Association


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet and to the Catalina family!


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

DRFerron said:


> Welcome to SailNet and to the Catalina family!





FirstCandC said:


> Welcome to Sailnet- what an awesome first boat! Does it have an outboard? Some of the most knowledgeable sailors in the world post here, and you will learn a lot from them.
> Also, have you seen the Catalina 27 Owners Site?
> International Catalina 27/270 Association


Sweet! Thanks alot! She has an outboard 9.9 2 stroke


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Happy to welcome another BCer.. where do you keep the boat? Where do you cruise?


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Faster said:


> Happy to welcome another BCer.. where do you keep the boat? Where do you cruise?


Its in richmond, but i am awaiting my first course before get certified. Never sailed before, but i was not going to pass up this kind of opportunity!! How about you? Good to meet you also! I am tripping over myself to get out to desolation sound, but one day at a time....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

We're in False Creek.. If you need some help one day let me know.


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Faster said:


> We're in False Creek.. If you need some help one day let me know.


Awesome! Im taking my course at jericho beach next week, i will gladly take you up on that offer i am brand new to sailing, hope thats ok haha


----------



## Northeric (May 1, 2014)

Welcome, great boat to start out on. Beautiful area for sailing, you'll have a blast. Be safe.


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Cat,

congrats on the new boat and to sailing. Its a great . . . Sport, hobbie, affliction, as you will. What type of certified are you going for? If its ASA 101 or something, that's great but don't let the lack of keep you from sailing. Many of us old salts are self taught but ASA courses can keep you from learning some things the hard way, paying for it at the gelcoat exchange. But if a Seamanship course, it's a must. Knowing the rules of the road are what will keep you out of trouble. But, when you do something really dumb, and you will, please post it because we want to laugh at you. Not with you! There are actually three kinds of sailors. The kind that have run aground. The kind that are going to run aground and the kind the have run aground but don't have the kahunahs to admit it. We've all made the mistakes. We all need to learn from them.

Stiff Winds And Choppy Seas


Don


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Well, heres the first dumb thing. I wanted to charge the battery so went to start the engine. I assumed all the way back would neutral. It isnt. Poor motor smoked pretty bad a couple mins. I found neutral. Laugh away  poor motor


----------



## DonScribner (Jan 9, 2011)

Let the games begin!


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Second day of course was AWEsome! Doing some knife edge sailing in 6-7 knot with up to 15 gusts! Did it in a little 420, instructor says im doing fine, but i over tack. Stupid tiller extension


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

DonScribner said:


> Cat,
> 
> congrats on the new boat and to sailing. Its a great . . . Sport, hobbie, affliction, as you will. What type of certified are you going for? If its ASA 101 or something, that's great but don't let the lack of keep you from sailing. Many of us old salts are self taught but ASA courses can keep you from learning some things the hard way, paying for it at the gelcoat exchange. But if a Seamanship course, it's a must. Knowing the rules of the road are what will keep you out of trouble. But, when you do something really dumb, and you will, please post it because we want to laugh at you. Not with you! There are actually three kinds of sailors. The kind that have run aground. The kind that are going to run aground and the kind the have run aground but don't have the kahunahs to admit it. We've all made the mistakes. We all need to learn from them.
> 
> ...


Im moored up in the fraser river BC. theres a lot of sand bars. Second time going out alone on 27', i head out and ram straight into a low tide sandbar. Got to play with my sails a while, rig up my sheets perfectly so when the ride comes in im ready to go! soon as the tide comes in i gybe right into another sandbar. Would've only been ten minutes to be free again, but my buddy came out on his dinghy and pulled me free. Worst part is i sat there watching beautiful 12 knot blow right past me for 2 hours. Got my bottom cleaned at least.


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

Also, course i got is cansail level 1 and pcoc (rules of the road) now just gonna go and make me some mistakes! !! Yeeehaaw!!


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome! Great choice of first boat. I often recommend the C-27 to people.

MedSailor


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

MedSailor said:


> Welcome! Great choice of first boat. I often recommend the C-27 to people.
> 
> MedSailor


Thanks! And i totally agree! This boat sails like a dream and has tons of room, incredible balance, im brand new at sea but i know this is a cadillac


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

catalina'80 said:


> Thanks! And i totally agree! This boat sails like a dream and has tons of room, incredible balance, im brand new at sea but i know this is a cadillac


More like a Malibu... but there's nothing wrong with them either


----------



## catalina'80 (Mar 6, 2015)

> More like a Malibu... but there's nothing wrong with them either


Sure, but if you take guy whos only been on a bmx and give him a malibu, hes in a lamborghini now


----------

